# Como ele demorasse, tornou a sair



## gvergara

Olá,

Por que é uma boa opção o emprego do subjuntivo neste caso? É um fato que se constata, eu utilizaria o indicativo (_demorava_). Contexto: Um rapaz, no quarto de hotel onde está se hospedando, vê um vulto cair. Vai à janela e dá-se conta de que o corpo que jaz lá embaixo, no chão do beco, é o corpo duma mulher. Assusta-se, telefona ao garoto da recepção e conta isso para ele.

_Voltou à janela, na expectativa de que o rapaz da portaria aparecesse na rua. Como ele *demorasse*, tornou a sair, lançou-se precipitadamente pelas escadas._
*De "O encontro marcado" de Fernando Sabino*

Edição: No mesmo romance dei com outro exemplo: _Da estação, como *sobrasse* tempo, ainda lhe telefonou para despedir-se mais uma vez._

Muito obrigado desde já, 
G.


----------



## Ari RT

É sim uma boa opção, mas leva um cariz literário. Soa a coisa escrita, formal, cuidada. No registro mais vernacular, um brasileiro diria "como ele demorou" ou "como ele estava demorando". Já no outro exemplo, eu diria "como  sobrava tempo". Não sei explicar a diferença, preciso pensar nisso. Em uma primeira abordagem, vejo duratividade na demora do primeiro exemplo e algo de perfectude, de definitivo, na sobra de tempo.


----------



## pfaa09

No meu português, ambas as frases estão erradas, os verbos estão mal conjugados e não lhes encontro qualquer sentido.
"Como ele demorasse"??? Para indicar que o rapaz estava demorado; estava a demorar; demorava?
Pretérito perfeito ou imperfeito seriam as minhas escolhas, ou então com verbo auxiliar (estava a demorar).
Na segunda frase, escolheria, sem pestanejar, o pretérito imperfeito (como sobrava tempo).


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com o Ari. É uma construção literária, que aparenta um certo sabor arcaizante e frequente em textos religiosos, mas possível e, no meu entendimento, ainda actual.


> P. António Vieira, '_Sermão da Primeira Dominga do Advento_' :
> '_e como visse ao longe uma figueira verde e copada, encaminhou as passos até ela, para ver se acaso tinha algum fruto: Si quid forte inveniret in ea._'
> '_e como entre eles se não decidisse a questão, devolveu-se a uma academia de mercadores, os quais todos resolveram, que mais industrioso fora o que com dois negociara dois, que o que com cinco granjeara cinco; porque mais dificultoso é ganhar pouco com pouco, que muito com muito_'


P. António Vieira, '_Sermão de Santo António aos Peixes_':


> _'e como me dissessem que os Portugueses lhe chamavam quatro-olhos, quis averiguar ocularmente a razão deste nome, e achei que verdadeiramente têm quatro olhos, em tudo cabais e perfeitos'_


Cito Vieira porque é quem tenho à mão e onde sei poder encontrar exemplos. Não quer dizer que não haja outros mais modernos ou mesmo actuais.

Neste estudo sobre o  conjuntivo em português e espanhol, que poderá interessar ao gvergara,  https://ubibliorum.ubi.pt/bitstream/10400.6/3377/1/1 - Dissertação (Elga Sutre).pdf, Elga Sutre dá o seguinte exemplo, perfeitamente actual (orações causais, pág. 41):
'_[Como não quiseram/quisessem ouvir-nos], fomo-nos embora_'


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> mas possível e, no meu entendimento, ainda actual.


Isto é a brincar, certo? Ouve-se esta construção todos os dias... Eu acho que não estou aqui a fazer nada.
Estou a confundir quem nos consulta, pois o meu português é diferente de outros nativos.
Um bem haja a todos.


----------



## Guigo

Aos amigos lusitanos e demais brasileiros,

Fernando Sabino era mineiro (das Minas Gerais) e conquanto tivesse escrito este romance, para um público mais geral, ele manteve, em várias passagens, os acentos e aromas de sua terra natal.

O "mineirês" é, talvez, um dos mais tradicionais e conservadores sotaques de toda a lusofonia, guardando uma prosódia que lembra o idioma falado no século 17. Meu falecido pai dizia que este sotaque mineiro era o "paulista antigo", que fora falado, nas antigas Capitanias de São Paulo e de São Vicente, desde os primórdios da colonização portuguesa, formalmente iniciada, em 1532, com a fundação da Vila de São Vicente. A este português quinhentista, acrescente-se a legião de espanhóis (castelhanos, galegos, bascos) que para lá acorreram no período da União Ibérica (1581-1640).

As Minas Gerais, parte da Capitania de São Paulo, até 1720, guardou (e ainda guarda) muitas características desta maneira de falar e do vocabulário desta época, o que aliás dá um colorido especial ao sotaque daquelas paragens. Não duvidaria que a forma apresentada possa ser ainda 'atual', ao menos, em parte daquele estado (área total: 586.000 km2; população: 21 milhões de habitantes), maior em área do que a França metropolitana.

Como adendo: a estátua Encontro Marcado, localizada em Belo Horizonte, MG, que homenageia Sabino e seus 3 maiores amigos e também o livro homônimo. Sabino é aquela mais à esquerda.
https://statues.vanderkrogt.net/Foto/br/brmg030.jpg


----------



## guihenning

No meu português corriqueiro também não é comum, mas sabia que a construção estava bem empregada porque já a tinha visto nalgumas obras literárias e porque já tinha lido sobre esse uso especial, diga-se, do subjuntivo, que hoje aparenta subsistir _somente no registro literário _como recurso estilístico. O romance em questão data da metade do século XX quando, presumo, esse recurso era ainda mais comum do que hodiernamente, embora na altura já há muito suplantado como forma gramatical produtiva. Porém, como ainda há escritores que se servem desse uso arcaizante para fins estilísticos, pode-se dizer que é atual, creio eu.


----------



## Vanda

pfaa09 said:


> Isto é a brincar, certo? Ouve-se esta construção todos os dias... Eu acho que não estou aqui a fazer nada.
> Estou a confundir quem nos consulta, pois o meu português é diferente de outros nativos.
> Um bem haja a todos.


De modo algum, pfaa, você está a fazer muito. Para um estudante de línguas, principalmente os mais avançados, importa muito conhecer as variações linguísticas, pois é assim que é, cada lugar, cada região terá seu próprio uso. Mesmo nós de língua irmanada, do lado de cá da lagoa, aprendemos muito com todos vocês. Eu, e acho que todos os outros brasileiros que aqui frequentam, fazemos questão de conhecer a extensão da nossa língua. 
O motivo, por exemplo, de identificar nossos lugares, é para que os foreros possam saber e conhecer o que esperar da língua e suas variações. Portanto, por favor, não nos prive disso.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

pfaa09 said:


> No meu português, ambas as frases estão erradas, os verbos estão mal conjugados e não lhes encontro qualquer sentido.
> "Como ele demorasse"??? Para indicar que o rapaz estava demorado; estava a demorar; demorava?
> Pretérito perfeito ou imperfeito seriam as minhas escolhas, ou então com verbo auxiliar (estava a demorar).
> Na segunda frase, escolheria, sem pestanejar, o pretérito imperfeito (como sobrava tempo).



O emprego do conjuntivo em orações introduzidas pela conjunção "como" vem do latim, no qual a cojunção "cum" sempre requer o conjuntivo, independentemente de o enunciado ser real ou não. Portanto, ainda que o autor utilize o conjuntivo, não quer dizer que o enunciado não seja real.
Nas línguas ibero-romanas (até em catalão; possivelmente também em italiano - agora não me lembro), antigamente isto era pelo menos a norma literária. Fiquei surpreso em ver que os exemplos estavam tirados duma obra literária do século XX, mas nunca me passou pela cabeça que a forma pudesse estar errada.


----------



## gvergara

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Nas línguas ibero-romanas


Pelo menos na minha variedade de castelhano não lembro ter escutado ou lido o subjuntivo empregado dessa maneira depois de _como_. De qualquer jeito, reconheço que o meu conhecimento do castelhano literário é pobre demais.



pfaa09 said:


> Estou a confundir quem nos consulta, pois o meu português é diferente de outros nativos.


Nem diga isso, pfaa, por favor, personalmente eu valoro muito as opiniões e idéias propostas por falantes de português europeo, para mim, acostumado à variante americana da sua língua, é muito interessante não só descobrir diferenças entre o castelhano e o português, senão também as que há entre as variantes do português em diferentes países e inclusive dentro de cada país. Finalmente, tenho certeza que você não é que me confunde, senão o subjuntivo do português. Como disse a Vanda, não nos prive das suas propostas.


----------



## Alentugano

pfaa09 said:


> Isto é a brincar, certo? Ouve-se esta construção todos os dias... Eu acho que não estou aqui a fazer nada.
> Estou a confundir quem nos consulta, pois o meu português é diferente de outros nativos.
> Um bem haja a todos.


Desculpe lá, pfaa, mas a julgar pelas suas contribuições aqui no fórum, essa reação nem parece sua. Vai reagir assim só porque não conhece essa construção? Então mas não estamos todos aqui para aprender uns com os outros, ou pensa que já sabe tudo? Tudo bem, é uma construção que é extremamente formal/literária mas isso não quer dizer que não mereça a nossa atenção ou a de alguém que está a estudar a língua portuguesa. Eu, por acaso, já conhecia esta formulação, não por a ter ouvido de alguém, mas por tê-la encontrado em alguns livros. Reforço a ideia de que é algo que dificilmente (ou nunca) eu iria usar no meu dia-a-dia.


----------



## Carfer

Angelo di fuoco said:


> O emprego do conjuntivo em orações introduzidas pela conjunção "como" vem do latim, no qual a cojunção "cum" sempre requer o conjuntivo, independentemente de o enunciado ser real ou não. Portanto, ainda que o autor utilize o conjuntivo, não quer dizer que o enunciado não seja real.
> Nas línguas ibero-romanas (até em catalão; possivelmente também em italiano - agora não me lembro), antigamente isto era pelo menos a norma literária. Fiquei surpreso em ver que os exemplos estavam tirados duma obra literária do século XX, mas nunca me passou pela cabeça que a forma pudesse estar errada.



Ah! Então é essa explicação, muito obrigado. Conhecia a construção e sabia que era correcta, mas não porquê. Tive latim no liceu, que nunca me serviu de nada e rapidamente esqueci, mas o estudo não chegou ao ponto de abordar o _'cum_' narrativo histórico e a respectiva exigência de conjuntivo.
Afirmei atrás que a construção ainda me parecia actual, mesmo que rara e literária. Explico-me. Como é sabido, sou jurista, não sou linguista nem tenho nenhuma qualificação na área, ou seja, sou apenas um prático, um utilizador comum do português. Se reconheci logo a construção como boa, é porque de algum lado a conhecia. Seguramente que já me tinha cruzado com ela e por mais do que uma vez, as suficientes para instintivamente a dar como correcta e não a estranhar, mesmo sem saber porquê. Esse conhecimento não poderia vir só dos textos literários, uma vez que quando os leio não é nesses detalhes que me foco. Tinha de vir também da prática, designadamente da profissional e estou convencido de que, de facto, a encontrei aí algumas vezes.  Já sou velho  e mesmo que tenha propensão para dizer '_actual_' o que ocorreu no meu tempo de vida, esses encontros com a construção não poderiam ter sucedido há tanto tempo como isso. Consequentemente, recorrendo a verbos comuns com as quais me parecia provável que pudesse ser usada, fiz uma pesquisa no Corpus do Português Corpus do Português: 2.5 billion words: Dialects / Genres / Historical para tentar tirar a limpo a sua actualidade e a frequência.
Conclusões a que cheguei:
- quanto à frequência: rara, como esperado.
-quanto à actualidade: ainda encontrei na net textos de blogs actuais, tanto portugueses como brasileiros, em que a construção aparece sem ser como reprodução de algum texto antigo. No Corpus aparece em autores razoavelmente recentes, que ainda foram meus contemporâneos (Carlos de Oliveira e José Régio dos portugueses, Rachel de Queiroz dos brasileiros).
Atestada em autores do século XIX e primeira metade do XX, alguns deles mestres incontestados da língua (Machado de Assis, Camilo Castelo Branco, José de Alencar, Júlio Dinis, Júlio Dantas, Manuel Teixeira Gomes, etc.)
- quanto à variante: mais frequente em textos brasileiros do que portugueses, mas isso é natural dada a desproporção de falantes de cada uma.

Em vias extinção, certamente, mas, de que ainda por aí anda também não tenho dúvida. Rara, mas anda.

Exemplos (excluí os textos religiosos, bem mais numerosos):
(BR-internet) Como viesse em direção contrária, a artilharia suspendeu fogo.
(PT) Como tivesse notado que, por cortesia, tinha sido eu quem comera menos, obrigaram-me...
(PT- internet) Como tivesse comentado na "« Escola Formal "» tão injustificável ausência, um professor catedrático fez...
(BR-internet) Como viesse de família judia russa, trabalhou vários temas da tradição judaica.
(BR- tradução do inglês, actual) Como tivesse poucos conhecimentos de mecânica, contratou um carpinteiro e um ferreiro para pôr em prática as suas ideias.
(BR-internet) Tudo em nome da literatura, para ela uma forma de amor. Como quisesse publicar seus novos contos, e sabendo que nenhum editor se interessaria por uma desconhecida...
(BR-internet) Como quisesse verificar o texto, consultei a minha Vulgata, e achei que era exato.
(BR- internet) Como achasse os dados disponíveis inadequados, devotou sua vida não à Cosmologia mas à tarefa primária de um astrônomo daquela época - a observação de estrelas individuais.
(BR-internet) Como achasse nas gavetas as minutas da proclamação, da exposição ao vice-rei...
(BR-internet) Depois, fechou seu discurso perguntando a todos se havia cumprido sua missão e como recebesse uma resposta afirmativa, declarou que aquele seria seu último discurso. É provável que...
(BR- internet) Noutra ocasião, também na época de estudante, como fosse muito cedo para o início da primeira aula, resolvi dar uma chegadinha no antigo Cine Haway, na Rua Turiassu...
(BR-internet) Chegado a casa, como fosse muito tarde, deitou-se sem nada dizer a ninguém...

P.S. Subscrevo os posts da Vanda, do gvergara e do Alentugano. Não há realmente motivo e acho que o pfaa faz uma avaliação muito equivocada da sua contribuição para o forum. Houvesse mais como ele!


----------



## guihenning

Estou certo de que a origem é a que Angelo di fuoco nos dá, mas não estou lá muito convencido de que essa construção seja realmente vernacular em português. Nos textos realmente antigos não costuma aparecer —sabendo que o português firma os seus grupos, tempos e modos verbais já por volta do século XIII—. A mim cheira-me a latinismo importado tardiamente que só vingou na mão de escritores como recurso estilístico, mas que nunca chegou à boca dos falantes como forma _produtiva_.
Há outros usos que hoje nos são peculiares (como o antigo uso do mais-que-perfeito sintético com valor de subjuntivo) que caíram em desuso mas o Corpus e outras obras literárias nos mostram que eram correntes e ocorriam também em diálogos, por exemplo, não apenas numa forma sintática específica como é este caso do subjuntivo depois de 'como'.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Estou certo de que a origem é a que Angelo di fuoco nos dá, mas não estou lá muito convencido de que essa construção seja realmente vernacular em português. Nos textos realmente antigos não costuma aparecer —sabendo que o português firma os seus grupos, tempos e modos verbais já por volta do século XIII—. A mim cheira-me a latinismo importado tardiamente que só vingou na mão de escritores como recurso estilístico, mas que nunca chegou à boca dos falantes como forma _produtiva_.
> Há outros usos que hoje nos são peculiares (como o antigo uso do mais-que-perfeito sintético com valor de subjuntivo) que caíram em desuso mas o Corpus e outras obras literárias nos mostram que eram correntes e ocorriam também em diálogos, por exemplo, não apenas numa forma sintática específica como é este caso do subjuntivo depois de 'como'.


Não duvido de que tenha sido assim. Em todo o caso, no século XVI já estava implantado o uso. Encontrei a construção nos _Contos e Histórias de Proveito e Exemplo_ (1575), de Gonçalo Fernandes Trancoso. Não posso citar porque excedi o número de consultas e o Google Books bloqueou-me o acesso, mas está na parte III, no conto de Grisélia. Como se discute se Trancoso recorreu ou não a fontes literárias estrangeiras, apontando-se o '_El_ _Patrañuelo_' do valenciano Juan Timoneda ou mesmo o '_Decameron_' do Bocaccio como possíveis, poderá haver aí um indicador da via literária. Contudo, também encontrei na pág. 233 dos '_Contos Tradicionaes do Povo Portuguez_' de Teófilo Braga (Porto, 1888, disponível em linha na biblioteca da UNESP) a afirmação de que Trancoso terá recorrido poucas vezes a fontes literárias, fundada, se bem percebi, no facto de na época haver também em Portugal uma versão popular que ele terá seguido.

Reencontrei a citação enganando o Google com uma VPN (fonte: '_L'Histoire de Griselda - une femme exemplaire dans les littératures européennes_', Presses Universitaires du Mirail, pág. 250)
'_Perto deste lugar havia um fertilíssimo monte de abundante e muita caça onde o Marquês vinha a caçar muitas vezes e como viesse à notícia desta pastora o dia em que o Marquês tinha dito que haviam de ser suas bodas, rogou a seu velho pai a levasse à cidade...'_
Entretanto, encontrei também uma versão nos tais '_Contos Tradicionaes_', mas o texto não coincide. Qual deles será o bom?


----------



## gato radioso

gvergara said:


> Pelo menos na minha variedade de castelhano não lembro ter escutado ou lido o subjuntivo empregado dessa maneira depois de _como_. De qualquer jeito, reconheço que o meu conhecimento do castelhano literário é pobre demais.


Lendo o teu comentário... eu diria que em espanhol também temos isso. É muito incomum -ou inexistente- na lingua falada do dia a dia, mas num registo literário e arcaico ou arcaizante, não me soa nada estranho: é como o futuro do subjuntivo que morreu há muitos anos mas se leres um texto religioso ou o um _Código Penal_ do século XIX, ai está.
_
Como él tardaba tanto_... registo normal, standard, se a ação está ainda a desenvolver-se, ainda estou esperando por ele, e tal vez vou introduzir mais alguma coisa que incidentalmente aconteceu nessa espera: ex: _tardaba tanto, que me puse a llorar.
Como él tardó tanto_... registo normal, se a ação já acabou ou estou a fazer referência a um tempo terminado.
_Como él tardase tanto_... registo arcaico. Calha bem num livro de História: _Como Napoleón plantease conquistar Italia, Inglaterra decidió lanzarse a un ataque naval..._

Eu ainda ousava dizer que em português pode ser semelhante.


----------



## gvergara

Muito obrigado com todos/as vocês, as suas respostas ajudam muito não apenas a mim, senão a todas as pessoas que aprendem a língua ou se interessam com ela 



gato radioso said:


> eu diria que em espanhol também temos isso. É muito incomum -ou inexistente- na lingua falada do dia a dia, mas num registo literário e arcaico ou arcaizante, não me soa nada estranho: é como o futuro do subjuntivo que morreu há muitos anos mas se leres um texto religioso ou o um _Código Penal_ do século XIX, ai está.


Não temos, no melhor caso, tivemos, mas acho que não seja possível encontrar essa forma em obras de literatura contemporânea, à diferença do português, que o mostra num romance dum autor do século XX como Fernando Sabino. Se buscarmos esse uso em obras de há séculos, tenho certeza de que sim poderíamos encontrar esse e talvez muitos outros casos de estruturas e usos arcaizantes, mas isso não é suficiente para afirmar que também _temos _em castelhano, na minha opinião.


----------



## machadinho

Carlos Drummond de Andrade said:
			
		

> E como eu palmilhasse vagamente
> uma estrada de Minas, pedregosa,
> e no fecho da tarde um sino rouco
> se misturasse ao som de meus sapatos
> que era pausado e seco; e aves pairassem
> no céu de chumbo, e suas formas pretas
> lentamente se fossem diluindo
> na escuridão maior, vinda dos montes
> e de meu próprio ser desenganado,
> a máquina do mundo se entreabriu
> para quem de a romper já se esquivava
> e só de o ter pensado se carpia.


Como gostaria de ter participado desta discussão! Altíssimo nível, gente. Dá gosto.


----------



## guihenning

Hoje num curto 'passeio' de elevador na universidade, uns francófonos discutiam um aparente aumento do uso do imperfeito do subjuntivo em francês em textos formais, sobretudo com valor condicional. Felizmente era no departamento de romanística, onde essas discussões são produtivas. Alguém comentou que as línguas românicas mascaram (do verbo mascar) os subjuntivos latinos e foram mudando os usos ao longo dos séculos e que o imperfeito do subjuntivo é tão difícil de conceber cognitivamente (mesmo aos que lhe fazem uso extensivo, como nós) que qualquer uso não habitual pode ser 'engolido' se alguém se deparar com ele e ler alguma coisa que lhe justifique o uso. Motivo também pelo qual ele foi adotado e abandonado algumas vezes durante os séculos pelas línguas latinas, ora com valor puramente 'subjuntivo', ora como condicional, ora com outro valor.
O uso como condicional nunca me tinha descido muito bem em francês, mas agora pesquisei em romanche por curiosidade e naquela língua o nosso imperfeito do subjuntivo tem valor puramente condicional. Nem há um imperfeito do subjuntivo em romanche. O uso corrente com 'como se', como se observa sobretudo em português e italiano, também parece ter ares de uso adotado mais ou menos tardiamente e com quês de latinismo, mesmo que um latinismo bastante antigo antes do renascimento. Infelizmente ninguém soube dizer nada sobre o uso português com 'como' sem 'se', mas a opinião de que provavelmente se trate de forma puramente literária e não produtiva prevalece… indo diretamente contra tudo o que se falou, mas sustentada sobretudo pela falta de casos abundantes de diálogos e usos coloquiais e corriqueiros da '_fórmula_'.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> parece ter ares de uso adotado mais ou menos tardiamente e com quês de latinismo, mesmo que um latinismo bastante antigo antes do renascimento.



O Ciberdúvidas considera a construção '_em certa medida, uma construção alatinada_', sem mais detalhes ou explicações.
https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/como-e-como-se/23600
É, de resto, o único comentário que aí encontrei sobre um uso idêntico a este do '_como_' causal. Sobre o '_como se_' comparativo há bastante mais. 
Seja como for, continuo a dizer que, não sendo frequente, a construção também não é propriamente rara na escrita dos juristas, e, pensando bem, a esse facto não há-de ser alheio o conservadorismo do meio, o peso maior  do latim nesse ramo do que noutras áreas do conhecimento, na actualidade, o facto de muitas figuras e conceitos virem directamente do direito romano e de o latim ter sido, até há relativamente pouco tempo, a língua de uso comum no âmbito administrativo, com o qual o direito está intimamente conexionado, e até mesmo no domínio científico. Sinceramente, penso que ainda é cedo para uma encomendação.


----------

